# just about to buy a campervan!



## otterman (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello, We're just about to buy our first campervan and have been googling wildly to see what the story is about it. However, there's nothing out there I can find. We're buying a 2005 Nissan Timberland Endeavour and whilst there's lots of info about Timberland and Timberland Renaults and Fiats there's zero on our van.  Does anyone out there know anything about this vehicle?  The dealer says there aren't many around and I'd have to agree with him!  Thanks for any intel and advice. We're really looking forwards to realising an ambition we've had for years - it's toooo exciting!


----------



## Tookey (Oct 4, 2020)

Maybe try a 'timberland' search using the local search engine on Nissan forums

Welcome and good luck


----------



## mark61 (Oct 4, 2020)

If it's on a Interstar or NV400 it's a rebadged Renault Master.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 4, 2020)

mark61 said:


> If it's on a Interstar or NV400 it's a rebadged Renault Master.


or Movano (so info for Renault or Vauxhall could both be useful for the Nissan version)


----------



## mark61 (Oct 4, 2020)

wildebus said:


> or Movano (so info for Renault or Vauxhall could both be useful for the Nissan version)



 Yes, Opel too if it's a european import. 

Very disappointed they called it the Opel Movano. Would have been a great opportunity to bring back the Blitz name.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 4, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Yes, Opel too if it's a european import.
> 
> Very disappointed they called it the Opel Movano. Would have been a great opportunity to bring back the Blitz name.


I think that might not be liked by many Brits! VAG is releasing the Skoda Stuka soon though


----------



## mark61 (Oct 4, 2020)

Yes,  doubt it would go down too well. They used the name well into the 80's with the rebadged Bedford CF.

My old mans first camper was an Opel Blitz halftrack, scavenged after battle in North Africa. I think he probably just bunged a mattress in the back.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 4, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Yes,  doubt it would go down too well. They used the name well into the 80's with the rebadged Bedford CF.
> 
> My old mans first camper was an Opel Blitz halftrack, scavenged after battle in North Africa. I think he probably just bunged a mattress in the back.


One of these would be funky - An Opel Blitzbus Ludewig Aero  






(I've got the model version to make)




But get the Camper version instead ....


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 4, 2020)

Do you have a pic of it? Who's the dealer?
May be a Nissan small van conversion import from Japan, If so I wouldn't touch it, unless the price was really VERY attractive


----------



## wildebus (Oct 4, 2020)

Definately a Movano/Master type base 

An Example - Nissan Timberland Endeavour


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 4, 2020)

Also badged as a Toyota, I understand.
Different engines and interiors.
They built a lot of them, so no problems with getting spares.
Did Timberland only convert pre-used vans..
Could you check it's history from Timberland?


----------



## Robmac (Oct 5, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi and welcome along, good luck with your search


----------



## Forresbroons (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## otterman (Oct 9, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Definately a Movano/Master type base
> 
> An Example - Nissan Timberland Endeavour
> 
> View attachment 87626


Thanks all who've replied and yes this is the very van we've bought  - not sure if the price is attractive or not but we got a decent price reduction and some extra bits and bobs. It looks spotless inside with all original Timberland stuff and only 47000 on the clock. Drives really well and proper quiet for a 2005 model. Anyway, we're looking forwards to getting out and about but need to wait ages for hab check, service, MOT etc.  -6 weeks, apparently the whole world and his/her dog is buying a campervan! Cheers all, look forward to joining in the chat.


----------



## otterman (Oct 9, 2020)

and i should also have said that the history checks out - paid for an AA check so all's good.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 9, 2020)

looks good.  I had a 2010 Master and thought it a very nice drive - best of all the vans I have had


----------



## The laird (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi great you came on to our forum hope you will become a full member and exchange stories etc


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 10, 2020)

What sort of gearbox do you have? Is it manual or do you have the semi-automatic?


----------



## otterman (Oct 11, 2020)

yes, will become a full member - looks like a great community with loads of good advice - just what we need at the mo!  And it's a manual for info. cheers


----------



## witzend (Oct 13, 2020)

otterman said:


> Hello, We're just about to buy our first campervan


I'd give it a miss for 12 mths till this covid is over other wise it'll just be sat on your drive getting older another 12 mths savings could go towards a bit newer one instead of off setting the deprecation on what you buy now


----------

